# Blast from the past - Vector Luna



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

7 years on for some reason I just thought I would fire up this 2015 smart watch. 
Still works, well the Vector App does not logon to severs anymore but you still have a few faces to use.
Honestly I tried smart watches but soon got fed up with them, in my eyes the Vector was the best ok a large watch but 30 day battery and a always on clock face.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

What do you mean by "always on clock face"?


----------



## Airsub (Jul 3, 2019)

Really old looking smart watch. Unlike real watches these smart watches age very quickly,


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Always on face - I mean the time is always visible just like a real watch, you don't have to shake your wrist or touch the screen to see the time. Let's face it some smartwatches are just blank lumps of plastic with a completely blank face.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Airsub said:


> Really old looking smart watch. Unlike real watches these smart watches age very quickly,


Don't they just


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

lvt said:


> What do you mean by "always on clock face"?


It's e-ink. It's like pebble last model (with fitness tracking) just round.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Rocket1991 said:


> It's e-ink. It's like pebble last model (with fitness tracking) just round.


So I guess that it can be used as an always on display at the rate of a refresh per second.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

I had a Pebble too that was a good model also, tried lots of smartwatches they were a novelty really. Must say I never tried the Apple one with a day battery life and a blank screen I could never see the point. Like all these smartwatches it's the support that ends at some point that ends their use. The Vector app still works but the servers no longer work so you only have basic control of the Vector watch.
Smartwatches were and are still a gimmick, have to say I have enjoyed firing up the Vector again just wish I could have control of the face setting like we used to be able to do.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

lvt said:


> So I guess that it can be used as an always on display at the rate of a refresh per second.


it's by design always on and consumes power when changing picture. So not so good for dynamic applications but can be very beneficial for slow moving like HH:MM watches and e-readers. 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_Ink


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Is the watch's battery replaceable?


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

lvt said:


> Is the watch's battery replaceable?


I would image there would be a way to replace the battery if needed, but to be honest with the app servers down it's not a watch you would want to spend money on. Using Apple here and one day they will update their software and even the basic Vector app will stop working.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Kind of like what they say about buying used/grey watches, "Buy the seller," except here it's "Buy the software". It's the same story every time I see someone choose a smartwatch specifically because it's something _not_ Apple or Samsung -- it seems fun for a couple years, then the company falls apart and the software support dries up.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Kind of like what they say about buying used/grey watches, "Buy the seller," except here it's "Buy the software". It's the same story every time I see someone choose a smartwatch specifically because it's something _not_ Apple or Samsung -- it seems fun for a couple years, then the company falls apart and the software support dries up.


How true you are these watches are only 7 years old and almost redundant


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

pr1uk said:


> How true you are these watches are only 7 years old and almost redundant


Yup. Building a software-hardware ecosystem is harder than they thought.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

pr1uk said:


> How true you are these watches are only 7 years old and almost redundant


7 years in smartwatches is very very long time. It basically from first generation to generation 7 of Apple and Samsung. They came a very long way in this time. Still plenty of things ahead but compared to what they were just computing power itself is 4-5 times as much. Same could be said about fitness tracking from very basic to very advanced functions such as EKG and blood pressure. Sure some functions did not see as much advancement but speed and fluidity of operation on whole different level. If you pick on Casio as example 7 generations ago it's 80s.


----------



## Alexander1merlos (9 mo ago)

Is the Vector Luna still usable? Meaning can it still connect to a phone and be used as a smart watch even tho the servers are no longer accessible, also where in the world can I get a hold of one? I dont see any online


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

The Vector Luna is available secondhand on eBay (don't pay a lot) you still have basic control and it still connects using the Vector app at the moment. If you can get one cheap they still work, but make sure you pay as little as possible


----------



## Auteur1 (4 mo ago)

Is there other way to access and control the Vector Luna smartwatch through my iPhone 13 ProMax without the Vector app which no longer functions???


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Funny enough I have been wearing my Luna all week and well basically it keeps time and lets you know when messages or emails etc are available and can be read on the watch or phone. The Vector app still has basic functions but one day when Apple upgrade that will probably end, one day. Shame the Vector Luna was a great watch clear face visible in sun light and with a great battery life.


----------

